# RM Insitinct



## Micky Finn (21. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre eine 1999er oder 2000er? Instinct (Farbe Schwarz/Silber)

Die genaue Bezeichnung ist Instinct Signature. Am WE hat wurde ich von
einem Kollegen nach der Bedeutung des Zusatzes Signature gefragt. Hat von euch jemand ne Idee was das damit auf sich hat oder ob es überhaupt ne Bedeutung hat.

Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung.

Schon mal vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Deleted28419 (21. März 2005)

Hi,

ich fahr aus diesem Zeitraum ein Vertex. Das mit dem Signature ist glaublich darauf bezogen, dass der Rahmenschweißer seine Unterschrift auf den Rahmen gesetzt hat, besser gesagt auf einen Aufkleber über dem Tretlagergehäuse am Sitzrohr.

Das gibt dem Rahmen noch eine gewisse Note und zu wissen wer deinen Rahmen geschweißt hat, hat doch auch was   

saskathex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micky Finn (22. März 2005)

Hi saskathex,

danke für die Antwort. Werd heut abend gleich mal nachsehen. Beim nächsten RM werd ich dann mal nachsehen ob da ne andere Unterschrift drauf ist   , oder vielleicht find ich ja ein "Brüderchen" vom gleichen Pa.   

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2005)

saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zu wissen wer deinen Rahmen geschweißt hat, hat doch auch was
> 
> saskathex


Naja, ich weiß nicht ob man das so ernst nehmen sollte. 
Die Unterschrift auf meinem Element Signature könnte so ziemlich alles heißen. Wahrscheinlich mußte damals bei Rocky der Praktikant im Akkord alle Rahmen unterschreiben


----------



## dertutnix (29. März 2005)

saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Signature ist glaublich darauf bezogen, dass der Rahmenschweißer seine Unterschrift auf den Rahmen gesetzt hat, besser gesagt auf einen Aufkleber über dem Tretlagergehäuse am Sitzrohr.



denke, dass ist nicht der einzige grund, da ja auch andere rm diese "personifizierungslabel" tragen. 

nach meiner erinnerung hat rm seinerzeit die bikes in gruppen zusammengefasst: team only, limited, signature, race,  classic ...


----------



## Micky Finn (1. April 2005)

Hallo,

bin heut morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und nun steht es mehr oder weniger neben dem Schreibtisch. Leider ist meine Digi-Cam immer noch ausgeliehen...

Hier mal eine kurze Beschreibung:
Die Hauptbestandteile (Rahmen u. Gabel) bekam ich 2001 günstig in Form neuwertiger "Auslaufmodelle", Lager für Steuerrohr und Tretlager habe ich im Bikeshop fräsen lassen, danach erfolgte der Aufbau.

Rahmen: - RM Instinkt, vorne Schwarz, hinten Silber, Schrift Neongrün (Baujahr 2000?)
Federgabel: - Rox Shox SID in schwarz (99?)
Steuersatz: - Chris King in silber
Vorbau: - Kore in schwarz
Lenker: - Ritchey Rizer in schwarz
Bremsen: - Magura HS 33 Frog in Neongrün, passend zum Rocky-Schriftzug
Komponenten: - Shimano XT 
Sattelstütze: - Roox in Silber
Pedale: - DMR-V12 Tatzen in Feurwehrrot, Farbtupfer passend zu den roten Stellschrauben der Maguras
Felgen: - SunRims CR18/Wheeltech Canada (vielleicht etwas schmal?, aber     bisher keine Probleme)
Reifen: - Conti Vertical Pro 2,3 mit Conti Latex-Schlauch

Beim Aufbau habe ich darauf geachtet den vorgegebenen Farbverlauf des Rahmens (vorne Schwarz- hinten Silber) bei den Anbauteilen durchzuhalten. Die Grüne Rahmenbeschriftung wiederholt sich in der HS33 Frog.
Ich wollte keine Rennfeile sondern einen bequemen Tourer mit entspannter Sitzhaltung. Haupteinsatzgebiet ist leichteres Gelände hier in der Vorbergzone des Schwarzwaldes, überwiedgend Waldwege, Schotterpisten und der ein oder andere Singletrail.


Aber nun nochmal zum urpsprünglichen Thema:
Hinten rechts am Oberrohr befindet sich ein Aufkleber "Signatur Series", links das Ahorn. Unter dem Gelenk für´s Federbein klebt ein runder Aufkleber "Limited Edition" mit einer Unterschrift (kaum zu lesen, ich meine Byron Bain oder ähnlich) mit dem Zusatz "Founder Rocky Mountain Bycicles"

Nun heißt Founder ja "Gründer" und nicht Schweißer....    hm, sonst hab ich keinen Aufkleber mit nem Namenszug gefunden.....

Wo klebt denn diese Signatur bei euch?

Grüße

Andreas


----------

